

Captured: The First-Ever Images of Atoms Moving Inside a Molecule - kapkapkap
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2012-03/first-ever-images-atoms-moving-inside-molecule?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
MRonney
That image looks suspiciously mirrored

